# Xorg - ATI problem

## xxl_123

Witam. Mam następujący probelm:

Przy próbie konfiguracji Xorg pojawia się błąd. Niestety google nic mi nie pomogły. Proszę forumowiczów o pomoc. Moja karta graficzna to Ati Mobility Radeon HD 5470.

```
 Xorg -configure

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux MSI 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Mon Aug 30 01:51:44 CEST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda2

Build Date: 30 August 2010  02:10:57PM

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Aug 31 01:31:42 2010

List of video drivers:

        fglrx

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

Backtrace:

0: Xorg (xorg_backtrace+0x28) [0x467e60]

1: Xorg (0x400000+0x5dd26) [0x45dd26]

2: /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f4a59657000+0xf010) [0x7f4a59666010]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (atiddxProbe+0xb3d) [0x7f4a5743dbcd]

4: Xorg (xf86CallDriverProbe+0x2a1) [0x475bb3]

5: Xorg (DoConfigure+0x185) [0x4f6352]

6: Xorg (InitOutput+0x198) [0x476d97]

7: Xorg (0x400000+0x24eff) [0x424eff]

8: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f4a586fabbd]

9: Xorg (0x400000+0x24c49) [0x424c49]

Segmentation fault at address (nil)

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

Aborted

```

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Arrandale DRAM Controller (rev 12)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Arrandale PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 12)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Arrandale Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak High Definition Audio (rev 06)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 06)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 06)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 06)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 06)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a6)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak LPC Interface Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak SMBus Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak Thermal Subsystem (rev 06)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68e0

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa68

06:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

3f:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)

3f:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)

3f:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QPI Link 0 (rev 02)

3f:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)

3f:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2d12 (rev 02)

3f:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2d13 (rev 02)

```

make.conf 

```

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="mmx sse sse2"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="extras -gtk -gnome qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

```

dmesg:

```
le to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

Subtract (79 early reservations)

  #1 [0001000000 - 00016db574]   TEXT DATA BSS

  #2 [0037cd5000 - 0037ff0000]         RAMDISK

  #3 [00016dc000 - 00016dc22b]             BRK

  #4 [00000fca10 - 0000100000]   BIOS reserved

  #5 [00000fca00 - 00000fca10]    MP-table mpf

  #6 [000009bc00 - 00000fc780]   BIOS reserved

  #7 [00000fc990 - 00000fca00]   BIOS reserved

  #8 [00000fc780 - 00000fc990]    MP-table mpc

  #9 [0000010000 - 0000012000]      TRAMPOLINE

  #10 [0000012000 - 0000016000]     ACPI WAKEUP

  #11 [0000016000 - 000001a000]         PGTABLE

  #12 [000001a000 - 000001b000]         PGTABLE

  #13 [00016dc240 - 00016dd240]         BOOTMEM

  #14 [00016db580 - 00016db770]         BOOTMEM

  #15 [0001ede000 - 0001edf000]         BOOTMEM

  #16 [0001edf000 - 0001ee0000]         BOOTMEM

  #17 [0002000000 - 0005800000]        MEMMAP 0

  #18 [00016db780 - 00016db900]         BOOTMEM

  #19 [00016dd240 - 00016f5240]         BOOTMEM

  #20 [00016f5240 - 00016fb240]         BOOTMEM

  #21 [00016fc000 - 00016fd000]         BOOTMEM

  #22 [00016db900 - 00016db941]         BOOTMEM

  #23 [00016db980 - 00016db9c3]         BOOTMEM

  #24 [00016fb240 - 00016fb898]         BOOTMEM

  #25 [00016dba00 - 00016dba68]         BOOTMEM

  #26 [00016dba80 - 00016dbae8]         BOOTMEM

  #27 [00016dbb00 - 00016dbb68]         BOOTMEM

  #28 [00016dbb80 - 00016dbbe8]         BOOTMEM

  #29 [00016dbc00 - 00016dbc68]         BOOTMEM

  #30 [00016dbc80 - 00016dbce8]         BOOTMEM

  #31 [00016dbd00 - 00016dbd68]         BOOTMEM

  #32 [00016dbd80 - 00016dbde8]         BOOTMEM

  #33 [00016dbe00 - 00016dbe68]         BOOTMEM

  #34 [00016dbe80 - 00016dbee8]         BOOTMEM

  #35 [00016dbf00 - 00016dbf68]         BOOTMEM

  #36 [00016dbf80 - 00016dbfe8]         BOOTMEM

  #37 [00016fb8c0 - 00016fb928]         BOOTMEM

  #38 [00016fb940 - 00016fb9a8]         BOOTMEM

  #39 [00016fb9c0 - 00016fba28]         BOOTMEM

  #40 [00016fba40 - 00016fbaa8]         BOOTMEM

  #41 [00016fbac0 - 00016fbb28]         BOOTMEM

  #42 [00016fbb40 - 00016fbba8]         BOOTMEM

  #43 [00016fbbc0 - 00016fbc28]         BOOTMEM

  #44 [00016fbc40 - 00016fbca8]         BOOTMEM

  #45 [00016fbcc0 - 00016fbd28]         BOOTMEM

  #46 [00016fbd40 - 00016fbda8]         BOOTMEM

  #47 [00016fbdc0 - 00016fbe28]         BOOTMEM

  #48 [00016fbe40 - 00016fbea8]         BOOTMEM

  #49 [00016fbec0 - 00016fbf28]         BOOTMEM

  #50 [00016fbf40 - 00016fbfa8]         BOOTMEM

  #51 [00016fd000 - 00016fd068]         BOOTMEM

  #52 [00016fd080 - 00016fd0e8]         BOOTMEM

  #53 [00016fbfc0 - 00016fbfe0]         BOOTMEM

  #54 [00016fd100 - 00016fd120]         BOOTMEM

  #55 [00016fd140 - 00016fd17e]         BOOTMEM

  #56 [00016fd180 - 00016fd1be]         BOOTMEM

  #57 [0001800000 - 000181a000]         BOOTMEM

  #58 [0001840000 - 000185a000]         BOOTMEM

  #59 [0001880000 - 000189a000]         BOOTMEM

  #60 [00018c0000 - 00018da000]         BOOTMEM

  #61 [0001900000 - 000191a000]         BOOTMEM

  #62 [0001940000 - 000195a000]         BOOTMEM

  #63 [0001980000 - 000199a000]         BOOTMEM

  #64 [00019c0000 - 00019da000]         BOOTMEM

  #65 [00016ff1c0 - 00016ff1c8]         BOOTMEM

  #66 [00016ff200 - 00016ff208]         BOOTMEM

  #67 [00016ff240 - 00016ff260]         BOOTMEM

  #68 [00016ff280 - 00016ff2c0]         BOOTMEM

  #69 [00016ff2c0 - 00016ff3e0]         BOOTMEM

  #70 [00016ff400 - 00016ff448]         BOOTMEM

  #71 [00016ff480 - 00016ff4c8]         BOOTMEM

  #72 [00016ff500 - 0001707500]         BOOTMEM

  #73 [00019da000 - 0001dda000]         BOOTMEM

  #74 [0005800000 - 0005a00000]         BOOTMEM

  #75 [0005a00000 - 0009a00000]         BOOTMEM

  #76 [0001707500 - 0001727500]         BOOTMEM

  #77 [0001727500 - 0001767500]         BOOTMEM

  #78 [000001c800 - 0000024800]         BOOTMEM

Memory: 3838012k/4849664k available (4170k kernel code, 870948k absent, 140704k reserved, 1564k data, 440k init)

Hierarchical RCU implementation.

RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is enabled.

NR_IRQS:1280

Extended CMOS year: 2000

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

hpet clockevent registered

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 2260.987 MHz processor.

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4521.97 BogoMIPS (lpj=22609870)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

Initializing cgroup subsys ns

Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

mce: CPU supports 9 MCE banks

CPU0: Thermal monitoring handled by SMI

using mwait in idle threads.

Performance Events: Westmere events, Intel PMU driver.

... version:                3

... bit width:              48

... generic registers:      4

... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

... max period:             000000007fffffff

... fixed-purpose events:   3

... event mask:             000000070000000f

ACPI: Core revision 20100121

Setting APIC routing to flat

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=0 pin2=0

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 430  @ 2.27GHz stepping 02

Booting Node   0, Processors  #1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring handled by SMI

 #2

CPU2: Thermal monitoring handled by SMI

 #3

CPU3: Thermal monitoring handled by SMI

Brought up 4 CPUs

Total of 4 processors activated (18087.40 BogoMIPS).

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] (base 0xf8000000)

PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] reserved in E820

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

ACPI: EC: Detected MSI hardware, enabling workarounds.

ACPI: EC: EC description table is found, configuring boot EC

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: EC: ASUSTek keeps feeding us with broken ECDT tables, which are very hard to workaround. Trying to use DSDT EC info instead. Please send output of acpidump to linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: SSDT 00000000caea4c18 003BA (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: SSDT 00000000caea2618 005CD (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: SSDT 00000000caea3a98 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: SSDT 00000000caea1d98 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: Power Resource [FN00] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FN01] (off)

PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

\_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

_OSC request data:1 8 1f

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xfeafffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf0400000-0xf07fffff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 20: [io  0xe080-0xe087]

pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf6c0a000-0xf6c0a00f 64bit]

pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf6c08000-0xf6c083ff]

pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf6c00000-0xf6c03fff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf6c07000-0xf6c073ff]

pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0xe070-0xe077]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0xe060-0xe063]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0xe050-0xe057]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0xe040-0xe043]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0xe020-0xe03f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0xf6c06000-0xf6c067ff]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10: [mem 0xf6c05000-0xf6c050ff 64bit]

pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0xe000-0xe01f]

pci 0000:00:1f.6: reg 10: [mem 0xf6c04000-0xf6c04fff 64bit]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xf0020000-0xf003ffff 64bit]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 20: [io  0xd000-0xd0ff]

pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf001ffff pref]

pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:01:00.1: reg 10: [mem 0xf0040000-0xf0043fff 64bit]

pci 0000:01:00.1: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xf00fffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf5800000-0xf6bfffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 03-05]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xf0800000-0xf2ffffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf4400000-0xf440ffff 64bit]

pci 0000:06:00.0: supports D1

pci 0000:06:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:06:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 06-06]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf4400000-0xf57fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 10: [io  0x9000-0x90ff]

pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xf3024000-0xf3024fff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 20: [mem 0xf3020000-0xf3023fff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xf3000000-0xf301ffff pref]

pci 0000:07:00.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:07:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:07:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 07-07]

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xf3000000-0xf43fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 08-08] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xfeafffff] (subtractive decode)

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP04._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP06._PRT]

\_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

_OSC request data:1 19 1f

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [CPBG] (0000:3f)

pci_bus 0000:3f: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 *3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 *4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15)

vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=none,locks=none

vgaarb: loaded

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009bc00 - 000000000009ffff

reserve RAM buffer: 00000000cadec000 - 00000000cbffffff

Switching to clocksource tsc

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:05: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0xff00-0xff0f] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0xff14-0xff17] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0x0400-0x047f] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0x0500-0x057f] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0x164e-0x164f] has been reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed13fff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] could not be reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xf7fff000-0xf7ffffff] has been reserved

pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xf0100000-0xf02fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xf6d00000-0xf6efffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.3: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xf6f00000-0xf70fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.5: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xf7100000-0xf72fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xf00fffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf5800000-0xf6bfffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0100000-0xf02fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 03-05]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xf0800000-0xf2ffffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xf6d00000-0xf6efffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 06-06]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf4400000-0xf57fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xf6f00000-0xf70fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 07-07]

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xf3000000-0xf43fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xf7100000-0xf72fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 08-08]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:00:01.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 12 [mem 0xd0000000-0xfeafffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xe0000000-0xf00fffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xf5800000-0xf6bfffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xf0100000-0xf02fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xf0800000-0xf2ffffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xf6d00000-0xf6efffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 0 [io  0xa000-0xafff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 1 [mem 0xf4400000-0xf57fffff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 2 [mem 0xf6f00000-0xf70fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 0 [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 1 [mem 0xf3000000-0xf43fffff]

pci_bus 0000:07: resource 2 [mem 0xf7100000-0xf72fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 7 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 8 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 9 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 10 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 11 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 12 [mem 0xd0000000-0xfeafffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

Freeing initrd memory: 3180k freed

PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff880005a00000 - ffff880009a00000

software IO TLB at phys 0x5a00000 - 0x9a00000

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

type=2000 audit(1283201544.187:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.5.0

ocfs2: Registered cluster interface o2cb

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.5.0

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.5.0

OCFS2 DLM 1.5.0

Slow work thread pool: Starting up

Slow work thread pool: Ready

GFS2 (built Aug 30 2010 01:48:22) installed

msgmni has been set to 7502

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pcieport 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:01.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: irq 28 for MSI/MSI-X

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

Serial: 8250/16550 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              8250/16550      end_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              8250/16550      end_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              8250/16550      end_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              8250/16550      end_of_the_skype_highlighting driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

Probing IDE interface ide0...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide-gd driver 1.18

ide-cd driver 5.00

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

registered taskstats version 1

Freeing unused kernel memory: 440k freed

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

libata version 3.00 loaded.

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x81a0b1, caps: 0xa04711/0x200000/0x0

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 29 for MSI/MSI-X

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0x33 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo pmp pio slum part ems sxs apst

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input1

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

scsi4 : ahci

scsi5 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf6c06000 port 0xf6c06100 irq 29

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf6c06000 port 0xf6c06180 irq 29

ata3: DUMMY

ata4: DUMMY

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf6c06000 port 0xf6c06300 irq 29

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf6c06000 port 0xf6c06380 irq 29

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata6: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633C, TM01, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: applying bridge limits

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata6.00: ATA-8: WDC WD3200BEVT-22A23T0, 01.01A01, max UDMA/133

ata6.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633C  TM01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD3200BEVT-2 01.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.14

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.14

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.14

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.14

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.013.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.20)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[24702]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.04.17.1-rc1 Thu. Oct. 29, 11:41:51 PST 2009

QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.03.02-k2

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.10

Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xf6c08000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf6c07000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.17.0-ioctl (2010-03-05) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

raid6: int64x1   2549 MB/s

usb 2-1.2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

raid6: int64x2   2601 MB/s

raid6: int64x4   2135 MB/s

usb 2-1.3: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

raid6: int64x8   1630 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    6231 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    7207 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    8285 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (8285 MB/s)

async_tx: api initialized (async)

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

   generic_sse:  9578.400 MB/sec

xor: using function: generic_sse (9578.400 MB/sec)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

fuse init (API version 7.13)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k5-NAPI

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

udev: starting version 151

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:0b/PNP0C09:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input2

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: resource 0000:00:1f.3 [io  0xe000-0xe01f] conflicts with ACPI region SMBI [mem 0x0000e000-0x0000e00f pref window]

ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel HD Graphics Chipset

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 32764K stolen memory

thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (0 C)

thermal LNXTHERM:02: registered as thermal_zone1

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (0 C)

thermal LNXTHERM:03: registered as thermal_zone2

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (60 C)

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

r8169 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

r8169 0000:07:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

r8169 0000:07:00.0: irq 30 for MSI/MSI-X

r8169 0000:07:00.0: eth0: RTL8168d/8111d at 0xffffc900040a2000, 40:61:86:1e:42:14, XID 081000c0 IRQ 30

ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 3593 MBytes.

[fglrx]   vendor: 1002 device: 68e0 count: 1

[fglrx] ioport: bar 4, base 0xd000, size: 0x100

pci 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

pci 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[fglrx] Kernel PAT support is enabled

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.75.5 [Jun 29 2010] with 1 minors

rtc_cmos 00:06: RTC can wake from S4

rtc_cmos 00:06: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 31 for MSI/MSI-X

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

hda_codec: ALC662 rev1: BIOS auto-probing.

HDA Intel 0000:01:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

HDA Intel 0000:01:00.1: irq 32 for MSI/MSI-X

HDA Intel 0000:01:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

EXT3-fs (sda2): using internal journal

r8169 0000:07:00.0: eth0: link up

r8169 0000:07:00.0: eth0: link up

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## unK

Pokaż wynik

```
eselect opengl list
```

oraz zawartość /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

Btw, generowałeś xorg.conf przy użyciu `aticonfig --initial`?

----------

## xxl_123

eselect opengl list

```
Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11 
```

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux MSI 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Mon Aug 30 01:51:44 CEST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda2

Build Date: 30 August 2010  02:10:57PM

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Aug 31 14:07:26 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x7aa260

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 8

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0046:1462:1055 Intel Corporation Arrandale Integrated Graphics Controller rev 18, Mem @ 0xf0400000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000e080/8

(--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 1002:68e0:1462:1055 ATI Technologies Inc rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0020000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000d000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

List of video drivers:

        fglrx

        radeonhd

        vesa

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 8.75.5

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 8.75.5

(II) LoadModule: "radeonhd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeonhd_drv.so

(II) Module radeonhd: vendor="AMD GPG"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.3.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.3.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

(**) ChipID override: 0x68E0

(**) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x68E0) found

Backtrace:

0: Xorg (xorg_backtrace+0x28) [0x467e60]

1: Xorg (0x400000+0x5dd26) [0x45dd26]

2: /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f9caaa6c000+0xf010) [0x7f9caaa7b010]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (atiddxProbe+0xb3d) [0x7f9ca8852bcd]

4: Xorg (xf86CallDriverProbe+0x2a1) [0x475bb3]

5: Xorg (DoConfigure+0x185) [0x4f6352]

6: Xorg (InitOutput+0x198) [0x476d97]

7: Xorg (0x400000+0x24eff) [0x424eff]

8: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f9ca9b0fbbd]

9: Xorg (0x400000+0x24c49) [0x424c49]

Segmentation fault at address (nil)

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

xorg.conf przy użyciu `aticonfig --initial`

```
 cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Ale gdybym chciał przetestować X na tych ustawieniach to wywala mi 

X -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux MSI 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Mon Aug 30 01:51:44 CEST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda2

Build Date: 30 August 2010  02:10:57PM

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Aug 31 14:15:28 2010

(++) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

(EE) fglrx(0): Please disable switchable-graphics feature and configure the discrete card as the default adapter

(EE) fglrx(0): GetBIOSParameter failed

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInitAdapter failed

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInit failed

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

----------

## unK

```
(EE) fglrx(0): Please disable switchable-graphics feature and configure the discrete card as the default adapter 
```

masz dwie karty graficzne (zintegrowaną i "zwykłą")?

Pogooglaj sobie za tym komunikatem, może to cię naprowadzi na właściwy trop.

----------

## xxl_123

Niestety, nie udało mi się nic zrobić. Może kroś wie jak wyłączyć jedną z kart? W biosie niema takiej opcji. ;/

Sprzęt to MSI CX620

Pozdrawiam

----------

## sherszen

Wyłączyć to się nie da. Jedyne co to możesz zmienić kolejność uruchamiania kart.

----------

## xxl_123

Czy zmiana kolejności uruchamiania kart coś pomoże? Jak to zrobić? Niestety googlanie niewiele mi pomogło.

Teraz przy  Xorg -configure takie coś mi wywala. Bawiłem się trochę ze sterownikami kart, niestety bez skutecznie.

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux MSI 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Mon Aug 30 01:51:44 CEST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda2

Build Date: 13 September 2010  05:17:24PM

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Sep 14 23:46:01 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x7a7120

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0046:1462:1055 Intel Corporation Arrandale Integrated Graphics Controller rev 18, Mem @ 0xf0400000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000e080/8

(--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 1002:68e0:1462:1055 ATI Technologies Inc rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0020000/131072, I/O @ 0x0000d000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

List of video drivers:

        fglrx

        intel

        radeonhd

        vesa

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 8.75.5

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 8.75.5

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.9.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "radeonhd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeonhd_drv.so

(II) Module radeonhd: vendor="AMD GPG"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.3.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.3.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

(**) ChipID override: 0x68E0

(**) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x68E0) found

Backtrace:

0: Xorg (xorg_backtrace+0x28) [0x465a00]

1: Xorg (0x400000+0x5b8c6) [0x45b8c6]

2: /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f7533c97000+0xf010) [0x7f7533ca6010]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (atiddxProbe+0xb3d) [0x7f75313e2bcd]

4: Xorg (xf86CallDriverProbe+0x2a1) [0x473753]

5: Xorg (DoConfigure+0x185) [0x4f3ef2]

6: Xorg (InitOutput+0x198) [0x474937]

7: Xorg (0x400000+0x2419f) [0x42419f]

8: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f753269fbbd]

9: Xorg (0x400000+0x23ee9) [0x423ee9]

Segmentation fault at address (nil)

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

----------

## Karmazyn

 *sherszen wrote:*   

> Wyłączyć to się nie da. Jedyne co to możesz zmienić kolejność uruchamiania kart.

 

no, nie wiem.. u mnie jest opcja:

http://195.211.2.7/dGPU.jpg

ustawienie na dGPU i widzi tylko kartę dedykowaną

xxl_123: sprawdź jeszcze raz, może przeoczyłeś  :Wink: 

----------

## xxl_123

Niestety u mnie w BIOSie nie ma takiej opcji  :Sad: 

http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8329/zdjcie0647.jpg

----------

